# Russian crew survive Ka-27 helicopter crash



## v2 (May 4, 2009)

KALININGRAD, May 4 - The crew of a Russian Ka-27 Helix helicopter survived a crash into the Baltic Sea during sea trials on Monday, the Baltic Fleet commander said. 

"The helicopter was carrying out take-off and landing procedures on board the Yaroslav Mudry frigate. The cause of the crash is currently being established," Vice-Adm. Viktor Mardusin said. 

The Yaroslav Mudry is currently undergoing sea trials and is due to join the Baltic Fleet by the end of the year. 

A spokesman for the Baltic Fleet said that there were five people on board the helicopter, including two pilots, and they all survived. He added that the crash had occurred after the helicopter's blades grazed the frigate. 

"[The helicopter]...fell onto the deck of the warship and then into the sea, where it eventually sank," he said. 


Source: Novosti


----------



## johnbr (May 4, 2009)

Good to now they are all well.


----------



## Matt308 (May 5, 2009)

Lucky dudes. Glad no body was hurt.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (May 5, 2009)

Good they all came out of it unharmed. Another helicopter can be build, but a human life cannot be replaced...


----------



## GrauGeist (May 5, 2009)

dang...clipped the rotors...that had all the elements of getting ugly fast.

Glad to hear they all survived.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 5, 2009)

Talk about your all-time bad Mondays! Glad to hear the only casualties are 5 sets of undies...


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2009)

Glad to hear they are all OK. Clipping the rotors is never a good thing to do.


----------

